# Our Glorious Republic in World Top 10!!!!!!!!!!



## Lex Foutish (3 Nov 2009)

I've taken the following from the R.T.E. website.


*Cork City has been named among the top 10 in the best cities to visit in the Lonely Planet guide's 'Best in Travel 2010'.*

_*The guide praises the city saying 'Cork is at the top of its game right now: sophisticated, vibrant and diverse, while still retaining its friendliness, relaxed charm and quick-fire wit.'*_

_*The book's editor said : 'Cork has been in Dublin's shadows for far too long, it has emerged as a fantastic destination in its own right with great restaurants, galleries, bars and shops as well as stunning scenery on its doorstep.'*_


_*The other cities in the top ten are: Cuenca, Ecuador; Sarajevo, Bosnia & Hercegovina; Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates; Kyoto, Japan; Lecce, Italy; Singapore; Vancouver, Canada; Istanbul, Turkey; and Charleston, USA.*_


At last, the world knows what we've always known. Look around, ye mighty, and despair!


----------



## Purple (3 Nov 2009)

You're right. I always feel great when I visit Cork; better than those around me anyway


----------



## Caveat (3 Nov 2009)

Do some of the top 10 choices strike anyone else as a bit...well...unlikely or deliberately offbeat?

Vancouver and Kyoto, fair enough I've heard great things about but can _Lecce_ and _Charleston_ really be these undiscovered gems?! Above New York or Montreal for example??

I haven't been to Cork in years - I'm trying to remember if this is a conscious decision or just laziness.


----------



## Graham_07 (3 Nov 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> _*with great restaurants, galleries, bars and shops as well as stunning scenery on its doorstep.'*_
> 
> 
> At last, the world knows what we've always known. Look around, ye mighty, and despair!


 
Any mention  of these bars


----------



## z104 (3 Nov 2009)

They obviously didn't go down by Washington street at 2 in the morning on a weekend where they would see running groups of young fellas kicking 3 shades of crap out of each other.


----------



## BillK (3 Nov 2009)

My father always used to say that the best thing to come out of Cork was the road to Dublin.

(Mind, he was born in the Coombe so there is a small possibility of bias.)


----------



## Chocks away (3 Nov 2009)

Purple said:


> You're right. I always feel great when I visit Cork; better than those around me anyway


And, assuming that is, that you go with a crowd of your mates. How would you feel if you were on your own?


----------



## Lex Foutish (3 Nov 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> Any mention of these bars


 
I reckon they're what swayed the judges away from Paris, New York, Rome, London and Sydney, Graham!!!!!! Will you tell Woodbine or will I? 



And look at what I found here.......... http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=117447 

History obviously repeats itself. We should be getting free beer (and pork salad sandwiches) for all this PR work!


----------



## S.L.F (3 Nov 2009)

Caveat said:


> Do some of the top 10 choices strike anyone else as a bit...well...unlikely or deliberately offbeat?


 
Well they are from the RTE website so what ya expect?



Caveat said:


> Vancouver and Kyoto, fair enough I've heard great things about but can _Lecce_ and _Charleston_ really be these undiscovered gems?! Above New York or Montreal for example??


 
I didn't know that New York and Montreal were undiscovered gems, wow you learn something new everyday...



Caveat said:


> I haven't been to Cork in years - I'm trying to remember if this is a conscious decision or just laziness.


 
After being down and drinking slops Beamish with Lex in that primative rustic small wannabe city town I can say I'll never forget the place and whenever I do forget the scars on my liver will always serve as a reminder.


----------



## ninsaga (4 Nov 2009)

Niallers said:


> They obviously didn't go down by Washinton street at 2 in the morning on a weekend where they would see running groups of young fellas kicking 3 shades of crap out of each other.



true..... but that only happens on Thur nights as opposed to *every* night in Temple Bar!


----------



## ninsaga (4 Nov 2009)

BillK said:


> My father always used to say that the best thing to come out of Cork was the road to Dublin.
> 
> (Mind, he was born in the Coombe so there is a small possibility of bias.)



..... I know though that when you take a train to Dublin that you are given ample opportunities to get off before you get there... Mallow, Limerick junction, Portarlington, Portlaoise, Tullamore

...it kinda serves as a warning really......


----------



## Mpsox (4 Nov 2009)

BillK said:


> My father always used to say that the best thing to come out of Cork was the road to Dublin.
> 
> (Mind, he was born in the Coombe so there is a small possibility of bias.)


 
2 quotes from Niall Toibin spring to mind

"I'm not proud of being a Corkman, just grateful"

"You go in to a Dublin pub, have a nice quiet drink, thinking your own thoughts and feeling perfectly happy and then a Dublin man comes in and decides to rescue you

Long live the Peoples's Republic!!!!!!


----------



## csirl (4 Nov 2009)

> *Cork City has been named among the top 10 in the best cities *


 
Hardly a proper city - more of a regional town.


----------



## Purple (4 Nov 2009)

S.L.F said:


> After being down and drinking slops Beamish with Lex in that primative rustic small wannabe city town I can say I'll never forget the place and whenever I do forget the scars on my liver will always serve as a reminder.



Excellent!


----------



## Mpsox (4 Nov 2009)

csirl said:


> Hardly a proper city - more of a regional town.


 
I think you mean a compact well thought out and near perfect example of urban planning as opposed to the sprawl in the pale !!!!!!!

The attached may be of use for all future tourists

http://www.peoplesrepublicofcork.co...tionary&func=lettersearch&letterget=All&vid=1


----------



## Purple (4 Nov 2009)

Mpsox said:


> I think you mean a compact well thought out and near perfect example of urban planning as opposed to the sprawl in the pale !!!!!!!



No, I think he got it right


----------



## Mpsox (4 Nov 2009)

Purple said:


> No, I think he got it right


 
There are 2 kinds of people in this world, those from Cork and everyone else who wishes they were, safe to say that realisation has not dawned on you yet


----------



## Purple (4 Nov 2009)

Mpsox said:


> There are 2 kinds of people in this world, those from Cork and everyone else who wishes they were, safe to say that realisation has not dawned on you yet


 Not yet...


----------



## Graham_07 (4 Nov 2009)

Purple said:


> No, I think he got it *right*


 
That should read *roight, like, biy* . Have you not studied the recommended reading


----------



## Caveat (4 Nov 2009)

Good jaysus is there no end to the Corkonians on this bloody site?


----------



## Mpsox (4 Nov 2009)

Caveat said:


> Good jaysus is there no end to the Corkonians on this bloody site?


 
no, we rule, like deal with it, boy


----------



## bren1916 (5 Nov 2009)

Cork always reminds me of Meath - living in the shadows...


----------



## baldyman27 (5 Nov 2009)

bren1916 said:


> Cork always reminds me of Meath - *living in the shadows...*


 
Don't you mean 'the green, leafy shade'?

My dear people, jealousy, while understandable, will get you nowhere.


----------



## Deiseblue (5 Nov 2009)

A poster on a Waterford site agreed that Cork was indeed a great city but spoiled the praise somewhat by saying that the locals however were tough going !


----------



## ney001 (5 Nov 2009)

Caveat said:


> Good jaysus is there no end to the Corkonians on this bloody site?



They're bringing this site downhill somethin shockin! Brendan will have to set up a new site for them all - how about  pureaskaboutmoneybiy.com


----------



## S.L.F (5 Nov 2009)

Deiseblue said:


> A poster on a Waterford site agreed that Cork was indeed a great city but spoiled the praise somewhat by saying that the locals however were tough going !


 
It would indeed be a wonderful place if it wasn't for the locals, it probably wouldn't be so bad if they could speak proper english like the rest of us (excludes all parts except Dublin).


----------



## thedaras (5 Nov 2009)

Mpsox said:


> I think you mean a compact well thought out and near perfect example of urban planning as opposed to the sprawl in the pale !!!!!!!
> 
> The attached may be of use for all future tourists
> 
> http://www.peoplesrepublicofcork.co...tionary&func=lettersearch&letterget=All&vid=1


 
And why do you think it was nessasary to build even more uban sprawls??
Would it be to facilitate the country folk who come to live here?


----------



## Mpsox (5 Nov 2009)

thedaras said:


> And why do you think it was nessasary to build even more uban sprawls??
> Would it be to facilitate the country folk who come to live here?


 
We've taken pity and have gone up to the Pale to try and  bail you poor jackeens out of things, decent people that we are. It's just such a job, even for Corkonians given the balls up these Dublin Taoiseachs, Minsters for finance etc just keep seeming to make of things. I suppose we shouldn't expect much else when the country is run by people from places like Offaly, Dublin, Louth, Donegal etc etc, sure they're not much cop at hurling there (or football for that matter).


----------



## Purple (5 Nov 2009)

Mpsox said:


> I suppose we shouldn't expect much else when the country is run by people from places like Offaly, Dublin, Louth, Donegal etc etc, sure they're not much cop at hurling there (or football for that matter).



...and you're the best in the country at going on strike as well!!


----------



## Firefly (6 Nov 2009)

Caveat said:


> Good jaysus is there no end to the Corkonians on this bloody site?


 
No


----------



## elefantfresh (6 Nov 2009)

What does a Cork dog say? Woof woof, boy!


----------



## ivuernis (6 Nov 2009)

Caveat said:


> Good jaysus is there no end to the Corkonians on this bloody site?



We are everywhere


----------



## Lex Foutish (8 Nov 2009)

The's a great article about it on P 10 of today's Sunday Times. It's titled "The Rebels Rule OK." We all knew that anyway but, basically, the point it makes is that Dublin and the Dubs could learn a lot from Cork and its wonderful citizens..... 

P.S. There's a nice photo with it of three average Citizens of The People's Republic...........


----------



## mathepac (9 Nov 2009)

ivuernis said:


> We are everywhere ...


except where ye fecken belong, parked on top of Hungry Hill surrounded be Kerrymen and the Atlantic.  I must ring Jackie Healy Rae to see if he can get that road demolished or made one-way...


----------



## Mpsox (9 Nov 2009)

Purple said:


> ...and you're the best in the country at going on strike as well!!


 
We're not called the rebel county for nothing. Glad to see the "as well" in your post and that you are acknowledging our greatness !!!


----------



## Purple (9 Nov 2009)

Mpsox said:


> We're not called the rebel county for nothing. Glad to see the "as well" in your post and that you are acknowledging our greatness !!!



Yep, you're also the best at moaning, having a chip on your shoulder, starting civil wars (he ducks!), closing down car assembly plants and brewing a couple of pale imitations of the dark stuff


----------



## Lex Foutish (9 Nov 2009)

Purple said:


> Yep, you're also the best at moaning, having a chip on your shoulder, starting civil wars (he ducks!), closing down car assembly plants and brewing a couple of pale imitations of the dark stuff


 
Why doesn't anybody ever mention our humility?


----------



## Purple (9 Nov 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> Why doesn't anybody ever mention our humility?



 lol


----------



## Lex Foutish (9 Nov 2009)

Purple said:


> Yep, you're also the best at moaning, having a chip on your shoulder, starting civil wars (he ducks!), closing down car assembly plants and brewing a couple of pale imitations of the dark stuff


 
By the way, I discovered yesterday that Deep Purple are coming to play the Marquee, in Cork, on June 30th. I didn't see any date for Dublin.

Are your music making cousins better judges of people and the content of their character than yourself, by any chance?


----------



## Purple (9 Nov 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> By the way, I discovered yesterday that Deep Purple are coming to play the Marquee, in Cork, on June 30th. I didn't see any date for Dublin.
> 
> Are your music making cousins better judges of people and the content of their character than yourself, by any chance?



If they enter the country they will be sued for copyright breach so they have to stay in cork


----------



## Chocks away (9 Nov 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> Why doesn't anybody ever mention our humility?


I guess most AAMers just want to tell the truth, buy!


----------



## S.L.F (9 Nov 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> Why doesn't anybody ever mention our humility?


 
It's true you have much to be humble about!!


----------



## BillK (9 Nov 2009)

Mpsox said:


> We've taken pity and have gone up to the Pale to try and bail you poor jackeens out of things, decent people that we are. It's just such a job, even for Corkonians given the balls up these Dublin Taoiseachs, Minsters for finance etc just keep seeming to make of things. I suppose we shouldn't expect much else when the country is run by people from places like Offaly, Dublin, Louth, Donegal etc etc, sure they're not much cop at hurling there (or football for that matter).


 
I thought Brian Cowan was a BIFFO!


----------



## Mpsox (10 Nov 2009)

BillK said:


> I thought Brian Cowan was a BIFFO!


 
I was referring to  Bertie, a true Dub, not to mention his mentor, CJ


----------



## mathepac (10 Nov 2009)

Mpsox said:


> I was referring to  Bertie, ...


Bertie's auld lad was a Corkman and (as the Kerryman says) so was his mother.

CJ was variously from Mayo, Kerry, Dublin or de Nort, depending on the babies (or asses) he was kissing or the pockets he was picking. Rumour has it he was a 1st cousin once-removed on his mother side of Margaret Thatcher's maternal grandmother, who was also a Corkman.


----------



## Caveat (10 Nov 2009)

Remember _Goodness Gracious Me?_ The guy who claimed that everyone and everything noteworthy was Indian?

Substitute Corkonian for Indian and this is the way this thread is going...


----------



## Chocks away (10 Nov 2009)

Caveat said:


> Remember _Goodness Gracious Me?_ The guy who claimed that everyone and everything noteworthy was Indian?
> 
> Substitute Corkonian for Indian and this is the way this thread is going...


 
Must be the code. I'm lost 

Him: My initial diagnosis
Rules out measles and thrombosis,
Sleeping sickness and, as far as I can tell,
Influenza, inflammation,
Whooping cough and night starvation,
And you'll be so glad to hear
That both your eyeballs are so clear
That I can positively swear that you are well,
Ja-ja, ja-ja-ja-ja. 

Perhaps if sung by a Cork person _in that beautiful lilting voice then _all would become clear


----------



## Pope John 11 (10 Nov 2009)

mathepac said:


> except where ye fecken belong, parked on top of Hungry Hill surrounded be Kerrymen and the Atlantic.  I must ring Jackie Healy Rae to see if he can get that road demolished or made one-way...


 
'Theres no way in the wide earthly world can I do that' Jackie Healy Rae


----------

